# Easy garlic appy



## kadesma (Aug 9, 2007)

_This is so easy, yet it always is enjoyed buy the garlic lovers...Take a braid of garlic, Rub the braid stem with evoo so it won't burn as it cooks, and.Place the braid bulbs down in a deep baking dish large enough to let the braid lie flat. add maybe a 1/4 inch of water to the pan.1-1/2 cups evoo drizzling over the braid. Cover tightly with foil and bake at 325 about 30 min. then remove the foil and brush the braid with the oil in the pan/ Cover again and cook til soft about 1 hour. Remove braid,let cool a little then put on fancy platter and surround with toasted baguettes spread with a nice soft cheese..Guests, stab a clove and squeeze out the soft creamy garlic and spread it on the cheesy baguette.._
_Ahhh, so good and it's a little different of a presentation nice for a good sized group._
_kadesma _


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 9, 2007)

That would be something I would love, but no braided garlic here ! 
Have never even seen it around here.  Lucky you, Cal. girl !


----------

